# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  مسابقة أجمل توقيع

## Xitooo

*يا ريت من مشرفي منتدى الغرفكس يعتمدو الموضوع ....

يعني كل وا حد بدخل الموضوع و بكتب أي شي بس مشان يبان توقيعه ...

و ياريت انه المشرفين بعد فترة يشوفو شو اجمل توقيع و يعطونا رد 

و توقيعي الجديد قيد التصميم ....*


مرحبا .. أخر تاريخ لاستقبال تواقيعكم في الموضوع 25 -6-2008

ثم ستعلن اسم الفائز لجنه مكونه من مشرف المنتدى ايمن واعضاء الهيئه الاداريه في المنتدى 

طبعاً الجائزه معنويه  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

حسان

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


>>>

.... مشكور على المشاركه ...

                       وكل عام والامه العربيه بخير  ... بمناسبه عيد الاضحي ..._

----------


## L A R A

فكره حلوه وانا معك  :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

[CENTER],والله شايف ما حدا عاجبه الموضوع  :Eh S(2):   شكرا على مشاركة الشباب *[/*CENTER]

----------


## ابوالشرع

*لة يا رجل

بس توقيعي حاسة فيديو كليب 

صبرك تا نسويلنا واحد مليييييييييييح 
*

----------


## Xitooo

*انشالله اليوم بجهز يا أبو الشرع بص اصبر علي والله مشغول هسا .. ولا ليش منتا شايف*

----------


## حسان القضاة

موضوع جميل .. وهاي توقيعي ........  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

*موضوع جميل .... اكيد توقيعي الاجمل*

----------


## BeisaN

*الفكرة كتير حلوة...اكيد مش توقيعي*

----------


## ساره

مشاركه معكم ..................... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## روان

انا مشاركه معكم واكيد رح افوز  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

انا بشتغل مصمم بالسعودية باخذ 1200 دينا ر
مابعرف بتعطوني وظيفة على هي التصاميم  الي عملتو من الصفر

----------


## بنت الخليج

> انا بشتغل مصمم بالسعودية باخذ 1200 دينا ر
> مابعرف بتعطوني وظيفة على هي التصاميم  الي عملتو من الصفر


تصميم جميل ايمن  :Smile: 

انا مشاركه معكم

----------


## ayman

> تصميم جميل ايمن 
> 
> انا مشاركه معكم



يعني بتوظفوني امليح انو عجبكم  :Smile:  طب شوفو التلفون

وياريت تساعدوني كيف بدي احط الصورة بنفس الموضوع مش بالملفات المرفقة   بليز بعدني سنفور على المنتديات  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عيون فلسطينية

اتمنى ان تقبلو مشاركتي

----------


## العالي عالي

أكيد ما في احلى من التوقيع هاد 

شعار اللمملكة الاردنية الهاشمية

----------


## smart-c

بتسمحولي اشارك معكم... :Eh S(2): 

أكيد ما راح تبخلو علي..

اعتبروني مشارك و بانتظار المستجدات..

بس شو ما في جوائز....

بدنا جوائز عشان يكون في تحفييييييييييييييز :Bl (14): 

توقيعي قيد التصميم بس بجوز يطول شوي بسبب الامتحانات..

 :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

حبيبي أيمن تصاميمك مش بطاله بس في موضوع تاني مثبت اسمه " هنا توضع الصور و التصاميم " و يسلمو للجميع على المشاركة .... بس ضايل مشرفين المنتدى يشاركونا ههههه

----------


## Shb_Cute

موضوع كتير حلو 

مشكوور عالفكرة الجميلة

----------


## بنت الاردن

أنا مشاركه معكم  :Smile:

----------


## aseel

هلا اكيد انا معكم والبركه بتصميم Xitooo الرائع

----------


## احلام

معكم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Xitooo

*والله شايف محدا من المشرفين مبين بالموضوع ولا سألو فيه* 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Shift

بسمك اللهم

جالي دعوه من حد .. اني اشترك في المسابقه .. وانا ما اقدرش ارفض طلب حد بعتلي رساله وانا مبدخلش السايت من فتره كبيره .. ربنا يكرمه انه فكر فيا (( او افتكرني )) .. ربنا يكرمه يارب 
وبازن الله هحاول انزل التوقيع في اقرب وقت 

اذا .. انا مشارك معكم وان شاء الله افوز بالمركز السابع  :Smile: )) .. ههههههههههههههه .. لا لا .. انا متعشم في ربي اكتر من كدا .. ان شاء الله الاول .

----------


## أم ساره و سيرين

انا مشاركه كمان وبسرني اكون عضوه جديده معكم

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

معكم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## maherayyad



----------


## darkman

انا معك بالفكرة  و الجائزة علي

----------


## Xitooo

> انا معك بالفكرة  و الجائزة علي


*ما بتقصر أخوي دارك مان ... 

سوري مشان مبارح ما ارجعت مشان العجقة الي صارت بالليل*

----------


## M7MD

انا ما عندي توقيع  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

معكم ان شاء الله :SnipeR (51):

----------


## حسان القضاة

مرحبا .. أخر تاريخ  لاستقبال تواقيعكم في الموضوع 25 -6-2008

ثم ستعلن اسم الفائز لجنه مكونه من مشرف المنتدى ايمن واعضاء الهيئه الاداريه في المنتدى  

طبعاً الجائزه معنويه  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ashrafwater

[grade="4169E1 FF4500 008000 FF4500 8B0000"]ما اثقل دمك[/grade]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

تفضلوا التوقيع 

ان شاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## saousana

انا حابة اشارك في المسابقة 
لو سمحتم

----------


## ashrafwater

اعتقد ان هذا هو التوقيع الاجمل

----------


## ابو العبد

I'M   IN

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اليوم اعلان النتائج 

يله يا ايمن :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> اليوم اعلان النتائج 
> 
> يله يا ايمن


تم تمديد الفترة ليوم الخميس القادم الموافق 3/7/2008  وذلك لعدم فهم الأعضاء المسابقة  
المسابقة لتوقيع الأعضاء وبس وليس احضار اجمل توقيع  وشكرا 

وشكرا

----------


## حنين

انا معكم  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## روان

انا كنت مسجله اسمي وهلا كمان مره  :Smile:

----------


## Shift

وانا بنسحب  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

باقي يومين على اعلان النتيجة  الى الأن التوقيع الفائز هو توقيع المشرفة 

حلا





ملاحظة : الصور لا تعتبر توقيع ويتم اختيار التوقيع الفائز  حسب فكرة التصميم وتناسق الألوان و الحس الفني فقط

----------


## احلام

*انا مشاركه   *

----------


## The Gentle Man

اتنى ان تضوفوني معكم
اريد ان اشارك

----------


## samoora

وانا مشاركه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*والله توقيع حلا من الاخر 

بس مش زي توقيعي

ايمن لو بتكره اليهود فوزني 

والك جائزة مني  من وراء الستار بس لا تجيب سيرة لحد عشان بالمنتدى هذا ما بصدقوا يسمعوا اشي عشان يفضحوه خليها سر ماشي* :Smile:  

وهدا توقيعي :SnipeR (48):

----------


## Shift

:SnipeR (20):   :SnipeR (20):   :SnipeR (85):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انا مشارك في المسابقة.....بس الصورة صغيرة

ليش....ما بعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> *والله توقيع حلا من الاخر 
> 
> بس مش زي توقيعي
> 
> ايمن لو بتكره اليهود فوزني 
> 
> والك جائزة مني  من وراء الستار بس لا تجيب سيرة لحد عشان بالمنتدى هذا ما بصدقوا يسمعوا اشي عشان يفضحوه خليها سر ماشي* 
> 
> وهدا توقيعي



كلنا بنكره اليهود عم أحمد بس انا وضحت من الأول انو التوقيع لازم يكون متعوب عليه مش بس صورة  اعذرني مهدي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> كلنا بنكره اليهود عم مهدي بس انا وضحت من الأول انو التوقيع لازم يكون متعوب عليه مش بس صورة  اعذرني مهدي


شو دخلني انا يا ايمن .......................
انا مهدي موش أحمد الزعبي
.............
الا اذا قررتم تخلوني الفائز انا مو زعلان
 :Icon15:

----------


## ayman

[CENTER]


> شو دخلني انا يا ايمن .......................
> انا مهدي موش أحمد الزعبي
> .............
> الا اذا قررتم تخلوني الفائز انا مو زعلان


حقك علينا  :Db465236ff:  

والله في منافسة بين توقيعك وتوقيع الأنسة حلا بكرا اللجنة بتقرر [/CENTER]

----------


## ayman

غدا ان شاء الله راح يكون اعلان نتيجة التوقيع الفائز الساعة 10:00 مساءً

والجائزة بطاقة شحن بقيمة 5 دنانير حسب نوع خط الفائز  مقدمة من ادارة المنتدى 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## معاذ القرعان

وانا هاذ توقيعي مصمم من المبدع ايمن ......

----------


## saousana

> وانا هاذ توقيعي مصمم من المبدع ايمن ......


توقيع جميل 
بس وين كلمة الصياد كان الها رونق خاص جداَ

----------


## ابو نعيم

ايمن نجحني والجائزة الك 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
ايمن اذا رسبتني 
 :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):

----------


## ayman

> ايمن نجحني والجائزة الك 
>    
> ايمن اذا رسبتني


عذرا اخ نعيم القرار ليس لي القرار للجنة المسابقة والمكونة من حسان , نادر ,انا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> توقيع جميل 
> بس وين كلمة الصياد كان الها رونق خاص جداَ



 :Cry2:   :Cry2:  
طيب خلص ماشي برجعها

----------


## ayman

التوقيع الفائز هو




الف مبروك للأنسة حلا 


حظا اوفر في المرات القادمة للجميع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

**********مبرووك حلا وعقبال عند الجميع**********
**************************************************  ******

بس بدي اسأل اللجنة على اي اساس كان التقييم يعني بصراحة مش شايف التوقيع الفائز متعوب عليه صورة موجودة بكل مكان وبأشكال مختلفة وما فيها اي ابداع او شي غريب 

يعني متلا شفنا توقيع حنين واحلام جذاب وحلو

وتوقيع خالد الجندي في فكرة حلوة وتوقيع مهدي متعوب عليه  وتوقيع حسان كان اله معنى للكلام متوافق مع الصورة  يعني فيه ابتكار فعلى اي اساس بتصنفوا التواقيع

انا مش ضد حد والف مبرووك لحلا بس صراحة كان ممكن يكون التقييم غير هيك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> التوقيع الفائز هو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك للأنسة حلا 
> 
> 
> حظا اوفر في المرات القادمة للجميع


يعني لانه انت إلي عملته يا أيمن ، خليته يفوز ... :Db465236ff:  

أنا أحّتج ... :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> عذرا اخ نعيم القرار ليس لي القرار للجنة المسابقة والمكونة من حسان , نادر ,انا


تعااااااااااااااااااال جاي ... :Db465236ff:  

مسكتك في الجرم المشهود ...

بصراحة أنا ما قررت أشيء ...

على أي أساس يتفوز حلا واحنا لسى ما قررنا ...!!! :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> **********مبرووك حلا وعقبال عند الجميع**********
> **************************************************  ******
> 
> بس بدي اسأل اللجنة على اي اساس كان التقييم يعني بصراحة مش شايف التوقيع الفائز متعوب عليه صورة موجودة بكل مكان وبأشكال مختلفة وما فيها اي ابداع او شي غريب 
> 
> يعني متلا شفنا توقيع حنين واحلام جذاب وحلو
> 
> وتوقيع خالد الجندي في فكرة حلوة وتوقيع مهدي متعوب عليه  وتوقيع حسان كان اله معنى للكلام متوافق مع الصورة  يعني فيه ابتكار فعلى اي اساس بتصنفوا التواقيع
> 
> انا مش ضد حد والف مبرووك لحلا بس صراحة كان ممكن يكون التقييم غير هيك


بصراحة أنا ما قيّمت ولا شفت أشيء ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> **********مبرووك حلا وعقبال عند الجميع**********
> **************************************************  ******
> 
> بس بدي اسأل اللجنة على اي اساس كان التقييم يعني بصراحة مش شايف التوقيع الفائز متعوب عليه صورة موجودة بكل مكان وبأشكال مختلفة وما فيها اي ابداع او شي غريب 
> 
> يعني متلا شفنا توقيع حنين واحلام جذاب وحلو
> 
> وتوقيع خالد الجندي في فكرة حلوة وتوقيع مهدي متعوب عليه  وتوقيع حسان كان اله معنى للكلام متوافق مع الصورة  يعني فيه ابتكار فعلى اي اساس بتصنفوا التواقيع
> 
> انا مش ضد حد والف مبرووك لحلا بس صراحة كان ممكن يكون التقييم غير هيك


 ولايهمك انا هلا راح اعطيك كل عيب بكل توقيع ذكرتهم انت وراح تعذرنا

----------


## ayman

> يعني لانه انت إلي عملته يا أيمن ، خليته يفوز ... 
> 
> أنا أحّتج ...


نادر التوقيع الأحلى هو تبع غسان وانا الي عملته ومع ذالك ماربحته حتى ما احد يحكي اننو منحازين مع احد  ثاني اشي التوقيع هذا انا ما عملته ومابعرف مين اسأل حلا مين الي عملو 


ثالث اشي انت ماكنت موجود وكان لازم نلتزم بالموعد 

وشكرا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر التوقيع الأحلى هو تبع غسان وانا الي عملته ومع ذالك ماربحته حتى ما احد يحكي اننو منحازين مع احد  ثاني اشي التوقيع هذا انا ما عملته ومابعرف مين اسأل حلا مين الي عملو 
> 
> 
> ثالث اشي انت ماكنت موجود وكان لازم نلتزم بالموعد 
> 
> وشكرا


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ما أحلاك وانت معصب ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ayman

لماذا لم تفز التواقيع التالية 


توقيع حنين



التوقيع مجرد صورة عادية



__________________________________________________  _____________________
توقيع احلام 



الخط المستعمل غير ملائم للحزن وعريض جدا والتوقيع يفتقد التنسيق والملائمة

__________________________________________________  _____________________

توقيع  حسان  




مجرد صورة  
ثانيا هو مقدم الجائزة كيف يربحها ؟؟؟؟؟

__________________________________________________  _____________________

توقيع خالد 


اللون المستخدم في كتابة اسم الموقع غير مناسب للون الخلفية والموقع غير مناسب نهائيا 


__________________________________________________  _____________________

تواقيع  مهدي 





هذه التوقيع حلوة ومتناسقة لاكنها تواقيع جاهزة عن طريق موقع WWW.IMAGECHEF.COM
حظ اوفر المرة القادمة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبــــــــــــــروك حلا والله بتستاهلي  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> التوقيع الفائز هو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك للأنسة حلا 
> 
> 
> حظا اوفر في المرات القادمة للجميع


الف مبروك حلا 

وشكرا ايمن على جهدك الكبير في المسابقه 

وشكرا لجميع المشاركين

----------


## حسان القضاة

> لماذا لم تفز التواقيع التالية 
> 
> 
> توقيع حنين
> 
> 
> 
> التوقيع مجرد صورة عادية
> 
> ...


شكرا ايمن على التوضيح وعلى جهدك الكبير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مبرووووووووووووووك حلا 

وشكرا ايمن على المجهود

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*مبروك حلا والله انك بتستاهلي*

----------


## N_tarawneh

مبروك أنسة حلا ...  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك حلا
تتهني بالجائزة
حظ اوفر للي ما حالفهم الحظ
وان شاء الله في المرات القادمة يكون لنا نصيب

----------


## احساس المطر

> التوقيع الفائز هو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك للأنسة حلا 
> 
> 
> حظا اوفر في المرات القادمة للجميع


 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  

شكرا للجنه وشكرا للمنتدى للاداره والمشرفين والاعضاء على التهنئه وبشكر المميز shift لانه ساعدني بالتوقيع كتير وبشكر ايمن كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييير على جهده في المنتدى وفي المسابقه وبشكر حسان على الجائزه وعقبال عند الجميع  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

> **********مبرووك حلا وعقبال عند الجميع**********
> **************************************************  ******
> 
> [SIZE="[/SIZE]


شكرا احمد الله يبارك فيك

----------


## احساس المطر

> يعني لانه انت إلي عملته يا أيمن ، خليته يفوز ... 
> 
> أنا أحّتج ...


 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## احساس المطر

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك


 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  

شكراااااااااااا

----------


## احساس المطر

> الف مبــــــــــــــروك حلا والله بتستاهلي


شكرا معاذ  :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

> الف مبروك حلا 
> 
> وشكرا ايمن على جهدك الكبير في المسابقه 
> 
> وشكرا لجميع المشاركين


شكرا حسان

----------


## ayman

> 


اخت حلا الأضافة على توقيع اسم الموقع والبقعة الحمرا لو شوفتها انا قبل ما كنتي فوزتي 

الف مبروك على كل حال

----------


## احساس المطر

> مبرووووووووووووووك حلا 
> 
> وشكرا ايمن على المجهود


شكرا محمد  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

> *مبروك حلا والله انك بتستاهلي*



يسلمو مها والله يبارك فيك  :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

> مبروك أنسة حلا ...


الله يبارك فيها نادر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

> الف مبروك حلا
> تتهني بالجائزة
> حظ اوفر للي ما حالفهم الحظ
> وان شاء الله في المرات القادمة يكون لنا نصيب


شكرا الك  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

> اخت حلا الأضافة على توقيع اسم الموقع والبقعة الحمرا لو شوفتها انا قبل ما كنتي فوزتي 
> 
> الف مبروك على كل حال


يا حرامك والله حلوين  :Eh S(2):  


وشكرا كمان مره ايمن  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انا معكو شباب

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

اكتشفت ان المسابقة انتهت :Db465236ff:  


مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك حلا

----------


## غسان

1000 مبروك حلا ... توقيعك حلو كتير .. بس لو تقدري تحوليلي دينار رصيد :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Shift

مبروووووووووووك يا حلا  :Db465236ff:  
 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  
 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  
 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## احساس المطر

> اكتشفت ان المسابقة انتهت 
> 
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك حلا


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## احساس المطر

> 1000 مبروك حلا ... توقيعك حلو كتير .. بس لو تقدري تحوليلي دينار رصيد


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   الله يبارك فيك توقيعك احلى من توقيعي ايمن تعبان فيه وابدع فيه كتير لكن ايمن قال انه حتى ما يحكو فيه تفضيل لحد استبعدوك خاصه انك اخو حسان وايمن صمملك التوقيع بس انا بعترف توقيعك احلى من توقيعي :SnipeR (72):   بس ما رح احوللك رصيد  :SnipeR (40):  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> مبروووووووووووك يا حلا


الله يبارك فيك  :Icon4:   :Icon4:   :Icon4:   :Icon4:

----------


## غسان

> الله يبارك فيك توقيعك احلى من توقيعي ايمن تعبان فيه وابدع فيه كتير لكن ايمن قال انه حتى ما يحكو فيه تفضيل لحد استبعدوك خاصه انك اخو حسان وايمن صمملك التوقيع بس انا بعترف توقيعك احلى من توقيعي  بس ما رح احوللك رصيد


تسلمي  .. لا اكيد توقيعك احلى ... وشكرا على الرصيد اعتبريه وصل

----------

